# New Year, New Campaign: Vaesen Mythic Britain & Ireland



## Aldarc

Great game. I'd still love for Fria Ligan to release an expansion set in Vienna focusing on Central European folklore in the Austrian Empire or Austro-Hungarian Empire. Then I would be set to run one of my dream games. As an American expat living in this area, my working knowledge of Central European folklore is fairly weak.


----------



## Charles Dunwoody

Aldarc said:


> Great game. I'd still love for Fria Ligan to release an expansion set in Vienna focusing on Central European folklore in the Austrian Empire or Austro-Hungarian Empire. Then I would be set to run one of my dream games. As an American expat living in this area, my working knowledge of Central European folklore is fairly weak.




My understanding is they want to expand into more of Europe, but I don't know where exactly. This was mentioned on their YouTube channel.


----------



## schneeland

Aldarc said:


> Great game. I'd still love for Fria Ligan to release an expansion set in Vienna focusing on Central European folklore in the Austrian Empire or Austro-Hungarian Empire. Then I would be set to run one of my dream games. As an American expat living in this area, my working knowledge of Central European folklore is fairly weak.



That would be quite compelling. While anywhere in Central Europe would work for me, specifically the Austro-Hungarian Empire might have the broadest appeal.

If I remember correctly, Free League also talked about a future campaign for Vaesen. Not sure where it would play, though.


----------



## Von Ether

Vaesen was a great read and very inspiring. I think every critter has like three adventure hooks. Pretty too.


----------



## Arilyn

Love this game!


----------



## Malmuria

The Vaesen books are beautiful.  I liked the core rulebook more than mythic britain and ireland, but that's maybe because the latter was more familiar to me


----------



## sevenbastard

I played in a England based Masque of the Red Death campaign in the late 90s. One of the most fun campaigns I played. 2e D&D wasn't a great fit as a system so maybe this would help me relive the magic.


----------



## Charles Dunwoody

sevenbastard said:


> I played in a England based Masque of the Red Death campaign in the late 90s. One of the most fun campaigns I played. 2e D&D wasn't a great fit as a system so maybe this would help me relive the magic.




I hope you try it and post about how it goes on EN World. One thing I know for sure about Free League RPGs is that you can get a heck of a campaign out of their games without a crazy amount of work as a GM. I've run Mutant Year Zero, Coriolis, Forbidden Lands, Alien, and now The One Ring 2E and every one of those campaigns has been a great success, a lot of fun, and didn't burn me out as the GM.


----------

